# Scorpians.



## beardy_boy99 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I will be getting a scorpian shortly, and can't decide what to get. I want something that will fit into a 1x1x1 and a full set-up *inc.1x1x1 enclosure* will cost less than 200$. Also any care-sheets or Enclosure pics greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Cheers





Dylan


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Nov 17, 2007)

Some things i wanna know are:
What temps should they be kept at?
Do they need haeting?Heatmats?
When should the heat source be on?
How often will they eat?
Decided on a Flinders ranges scorp.
Thanx


----------



## Brettix (Nov 17, 2007)

These are my Urodacus Elongatus,a great species.
I feed them 2 crickets a week or any other insects i may find,one is eating a garden skink right now.
No heating needed in summer but in winter a 15w heat cord will do the job.
I bought myne from bylo at the THE GREEN SCORPION,you can find care sheets on the site.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol you spell it Scorpion not Scorpian


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 17, 2007)

Bylo on this site sells them, you can PM him  heres his website!-------> http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/welcome.toy


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Nov 18, 2007)

I know. Im already gonna get everything off Greg just wanna know some additional info. Thumbpage, I figured that, LOL.Thanx Brettix. Are you allowed to take Garden Skinks out the wild though?The onoly thing is the green scorpians care-sheets on flinders ranges isn't so detailed on feeding and heating and stuff.
Thanx


----------



## hornet (Nov 18, 2007)

dont feed your scorps lizards, not needed. Just feed them inverts. If you want something thats got a bit of size and easy to care for go for something like U. elongatus, U. planimanus or U. novaeholandae. Never keep scrape dwellers together which are scorps like U. manicatus, U. elongatus as they are very territorial and kill eachother most times. If you want something that will be communal and that you will see out and about at night but size doesnt worry you. Go with a small buthid. Lychas are a good choice. I created a thread on Hemilychas thats still active and they are very tolerant of eachother and are out and about most nights hunting. Any other q's feel free to pm me.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thhanx Hornet. I will just be keeping 1 Flinders Ranges in a 1x1x1. 
Cheers


----------



## bylo (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Mate 

in the care sheet it has a lot on temps ,

http://thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=58633

The best temperature range is between 20C and 30C. Temperatures over 40C approach the lethal maximum. Temperatures near zero can be tolerated, but try not to let them fall below 5C for too long. Humidity is good around 60-70%, but needs to approach 90+ % during ecdysis (skin shedding) and parturition (birthing). Because this is a temperate species you will need to vary the humidity over the course of the year to adequately reflect the natural situation. For the cooler months the scorpion will feed less and generally show lower activity. Also, it’s not advisable to keep them at the same temperature all year round, try to simulate summer/winter conditions to some degree. Many animals, most notably frogs can detect changes in air pressure and use this parameter for seasonal differentiation. There is a very high possibility that scorpions are also capable of detecting changes in air pressure and so will be affected and respond accordingly, hence it’s not recommended to attempt to fool them into false seasons, it may well lead to complications. 
and with my scorpions i have leave a medium cricket in the tank at all times and when there hungry they grab it .

cheers

Greg


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Nov 18, 2007)

OK, thanks Bylo. I have quite a good idea about humidity now from your care sheet. Thanx
Cheers


----------



## hornet (Nov 18, 2007)

i rarely take temps and have never checked humidity. You will probably need heating but here around bris temps seem to be pretty good.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 19, 2007)

So whats wrong with feeding them lizards ?
I have watch doco's on scorps and read up on them and small skinks are a big part of their diet.
Plus i would think its a much better meal than crickets all the time and i always like feeding all my animals a wide variety of foods.


----------



## hornet (Nov 22, 2007)

as far as i know its illegal to feed live vertebrates in most states. Also lizards feel pain alot more then a cricket or roach.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes very true hornet


----------

